
Offical Soylent: Should it be producing Mustard Gas? - samwilliams
http://discourse.soylent.me/t/offical-soylent-should-it-be-producing-mustard-gas/12660
======
kolev
The problem of Soylent is the oversimplification and premise that our
nutrition science has figured it all out (yes, the same science that was
vilifying saturated fat, salt, alcohol, etc.). I can understand using Soylent
as a meal replacement occasionally, but doing this regularly is too risky. I
mean, people can definitely survive on it, but thrive - I don't think so.
Also, every ingredient of it is poor quality. Canola oil vs olive oil, rice
protein vs organic grass-fed whey concentrate, worst form of magnesium (oxide
vs citrate/malate/glycinate/orotate), soy lecithin vs sunflower lecithin,
vitamin d2 vs d3, etc. Every single ingredient is the cheapest form. Some are
proven to be detrimental for health - alpha tocopherol vs mixed tocopherols
and tocotrienols, vitamin A vs mixed carotenoids, folic acid vs folate, and so
on. I won't even mention sucralose, artificial flavors, and the Chinese origin
of some of the ingredients. Again, this is not biohacking, this is amateur
hour.

~~~
Shish2k
Rather than "is this perfect?", the important question for me is "is this
better or worse than my current diet of instant noodles and baked beans, with
the occasional delivery pizza when I'm too lazy for instant noodles?"

~~~
fasteo
Better, but you've got a problem.

~~~
dwild
Does it imply that you are perfect? Go fix all your problems before
complaining on our problems.

~~~
fasteo
Chill out dude, I wasn´t implying anything but, using your words here, being
"too lazy for instant noodles" seems like a problem to me.

And yes, eating properly is fixing some of my health problems. And no, I am
not talking about obesity or high blood pressure. I mean some serious health
problems.

~~~
dwild
I'm not the same guy, theses were not my words.

I don't think you understood my point. The issue is that you can't compare
yourself and you can't take decision for other. There's always a better way,
whatever you decide, there's always an healthier way. I'm pretty sure there's
a dozen stuff you had in your meal during the last week that was bad for your
health in a way of another. That was your choice and only yours.

------
kvee
I had the same problem, and Soylent told me this:

I think you might be having a reaction to the high soluble fiber content of
Soylent. The best thing you can do is restrict yourself to 12 oz (which you
drink slowly, sipping every few minutes) of Soylent for a meal, and
intermingle with other foods throughout the day (use Soylent for no more than
1-2 meals per day).

If that helps, you can probably ease into more after your digestion is stable
for a couple of weeks.

We're working on our next formulation of Soylent which will hopefully address
people like yourself that are experiencing more severe effects, at least in
part, so I hope that you'll stay tuned. I can't guarantee that the product
will be 100% gluten-free at that time (we won't know until it passes
certification), though that is something we are aiming for.

------
robg
It's amazing to me that we don't talk more about the microbiome today. We all
the various bacteria populating the gut and all the various things we eat, the
bacteria change and so affect how we feel after we eat. Hopefully soon we'll
understand when it's a good time for yogurt and when it's a fecal transplant!

~~~
allworknoplay
"We" talk plenty about it (everyone from phd friends to the NYT), but it's not
actually terribly well understood yet, and nearly impossible to diagnose at
the individual level. I'm pretty sure there aren't even solid guidelines yet
like if X reaction then eat Y [yogurt|notyogurt|whatever].

The soylent community is pretty clear on the point this impatient guy is
asking about: yes, the problem that arises when you had shitty nutrition
before goes away inside a week or two, and just eat some Beano in the mean
time. Haven't seen _anyone_ who has presented evidence otherwise.

For me personally, there was zero issue; I had lots of fiber before, and
soylent doesn't make me gassy at all.

~~~
robg
I forgot about uBiome:

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/18/ubiome-raises-4-5m-from-
ang...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/18/ubiome-raises-4-5m-from-angel-
investors-andreessen-horowitz-to-crowdsource-microbiome-research/)

------
MysticFear
High content of protein. It is a known problem among people who consume
protein for weightlifting.

A redditor claims Activia Yogurt helps
([http://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/2056nq/finally_foun...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/2056nq/finally_found_a_cure_for_protein_farts/))

------
eglover
Just a note, obviously an exaggerated "review" meant to be funny, not serious.
There were minor problems with gas that have been fixed in the new recipes.
(Note the date on this.)

------
mrpickles
I almost died laughing.

~~~
zaroth
Try this: [http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Sugar-Free-Gummy-
Bears/product-...](http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Sugar-Free-Gummy-
Bears/product-reviews/B008JELLCA/)

------
livingparadox
Adding beano helped me with this, just FYI

